# UK POLICE UNLAWFULLY KEEPING PNC DATA ON INNOCENT CITIZENS



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Personal incident 18.05.15

Early Monday morning after a night out, I pulled up outside my home in an off-road courtyard as usual. A marked Police car drove past and then pulled in, 2 prospecting cops walked towards my car asking me who I was, where I was going, where I had been and then asked me for documents.

Exercising my rights, I told them thank you but I was not interested in any of their offers (Police by consent) and gave them no personal information or documents.

Having been hassled by Police before, I was openly obtuse to them in defending my personal freedoms. Of course they did not like this and radioed through a PNC which revealed some data. One of the coppers asked me if I had been to a certain "named" place, knowing that this was the last location I was hassled at by the Police - which resulted in no laws being violated and no Police action being taken.

I explained to these cops that I knew they were working to quotas, where they have to make a certain number of arrests and that this method of Policing was undermining the freedom of law abiding, tax-paying citizens like myself. I also explained to the Police that my tax contributions go towards paying their wages and that they are public servants (establishing purpose of authority) and I am a member of the public. After this I read a legal statement saying that "Anything you say will be taken down in evidence and used against you in a court of law."

I then proceeded to get my camera out but with it being dark, couldn't get the video mode to work, although they did not know this!

The arrogant one of the two officers made a claim he could smell alcohol on me and called for a breathalyser unit. Very quickly (3 mins) a new Police car arrived (nothing better to do but extort money from law abiding citizens) the arrogant cop tried to grab my arm as I was walking over to give the sample and I told him twice "take your hands off me" which he did after the second time. The other cop tried to guide me to the car and I said "I don't need to be chaperoned as I am not a child, I can walk by myself". I freely walked towards the new officers to give the required breath sample and passed it successfully.

All the officers looked visibly disappointed as they turned to return to their vehicles and somehow above all the annoyance of being inconvenienced and the attempted manhandling, I felt liberty.

-----------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------

What I have learned from this encounter is that the Police are keeping all information on citizens whether they have or have not committed a crime. In the case of law abiding citizens this is wrong and is an invasion of our liberty.

Also I learned I need a night vision dash cam with an audio recording facility.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

you sound like a right f*cking Knob


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Out dogging again!?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Your card's marked now, sunshine.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Kloob said:


> you sound like a right f*cking Knob


You sound like a pig with blue lights on.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

If the Police had arrest quota's to hit all they'd need to do is hit a city centre/town on a Friday and Sat night. Loads of out their head drunks to fill up Police Vans.. Doesn't sound logical.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

What a Cnut, what is this country coming too.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> If the Police had arrest quota's to hit all they'd need to do is hit a city centre/town on a Friday and Sat night. Loads of out their head drunks to fill up Police Vans.. Doesn't sound logical.


They do it in London (Met Police) so I wouldn't exclude West Yorkshire Police.

Make more arrests or face punishment, police officers told - News - London Evening Standard


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree with the knob analogy


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

What did they stop you for?

To be honest, if you did nothing wrong and they weren't rude to you before you refused to co-operate what's the problem? They are just doing their job.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@GCMAX

what we want to know is if you had been on a night out why wasn't there some dirty wee ho bouncing on the gear stick?

nightoutfail


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> They do it in London (Met Police) so I wouldn't exclude West Yorkshire Police.
> 
> Make more arrests or face punishment, police officers told - News - London Evening Standard


So if you'd done something wrong you'd have been arrested. What's wrong with that?? That's the least I expect from our police force. I personally don't have an issue with the police talking to me or providing ID when asked. If I felt they were harassing me then I'd go through the police complaints commission.

Sometimes I think we just look for issues that aren't always there when we aren't happy about something.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@GCMAX is a tranny hooker


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Scammell29 said:


> What did they stop you for?
> 
> To be honest, if you did nothing wrong and they weren't rude to you before you refused to co-operate what's the problem? They are just doing their job.


They drove past as I was parking up off road and then they turned in and approached me after my engine was off, so they didn't stop me. It was obvious by their demeanor they were sniffing for money and they were quite rude, unlike the last time I was stopped where the cops were polite and I responded politely.

Most all cops are there to make money and serve corporations, not the public. Go back 20+ years ago, most cops were okay, today only a handful are trustworthy decent people. Anyway for those who think I'm a knob, I treat people the same way they treat me and if you think being a Policeman gives you a license to be an arrogant cnut, you are sorely mistaken.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't go all tin foil hat on us..... It wasn't the PNC... police are required to keep data on people who are stopped and searched or people stopped and not searched.... It's so they can look at the statistics and see the demographic of those stopped. It would have been a local intelligence system.

It's perfectly reasonable for officers to speak to people in the circumstances you describe... If they wanted to arrest you, they probably could have....If you were driving and refused to give your name you DO commit an offence. They probably couldn't be bothered as you clearly are a massive t*t not worth bothering their backsides with. If one of the cops was "arrogant" then it was probably in direct response to your haughty attitude. If your gonna be rude to the Sheriff , don't be surprised if he,s a bit rude back


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Police having arrest quotas? Seriously, if this is correct I am flabbergasted, shocked and stunned. What next and where will it end? Firefighters with putting out fire quotas, ambulancemen with getting people to hospital quotas, prison officers with not letting lags escape quotas??? God help us all.

For the record, anyone that pulls the old "I pay your wages" sh!te to any public servant deserves to be raped by a bull with two d!cks.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Personal incident 18.05.15
> 
> Early Monday morning after a night out, I pulled up outside my home in an off-road courtyard as usual. A marked Police car drove past and then pulled in, 2 prospecting cops walked towards my car asking me who I was, where I was going, where I had been and then asked me for documents.
> 
> ...


Rear up on the law numbnuts, if you are in a car you have to provide ID and are obligated to answer questions.

You may want to stop reading lawful rebellion websites, you will lilkely end up in jail with your car crushed.


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

You do realise that you're obliged to provide at the roadside, proof of insurance, mot and driving licence upon request by a police officer don't you?

Theres no such thing as 'reasonable cause' over here, thats a yank thing, so thats not a consideration if thats what you were thinking.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

What if you are driving and the police stop you?



> If you are driving, a police officer in uniform can order you to stop at any time without giving reasons. It is a criminal offence not to stop.
> 
> The police also have the power to require that you provide them with documents (such as a licence and insurance) and to ask the name and address of the driver
> 
> If the police wish to search your car they have to have reasonable grounds to suspect that they will find stolen or prohibited articles.


Stop and search: know your rights - The Justice Gap | The Justice Gap


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

They must have ****ed themselves after the stop with you issuing them with a "caution" ....... Mate don't believe everything you read on the Internet......


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I genuinely feel sorry for police having to put up with sh1te like this.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

In reply to legal 'experts';



Bomber1966 said:


> Don't go all tin foil hat on us..... It wasn't the PNC... police are required to keep data on people who are stopped and searched or people stopped and not searched.... It's so they can look at the statistics and see the demographic of those stopped. It would have been a local intelligence system.


And how long should Police keep information on a private citizen who hasn't broken any law? Forever?



Bomber1966 said:


> It's perfectly reasonable for officers to speak to people in the circumstances you describe...


No it isn't. Read reply to nick-oh-lars.



Bomber1966 said:


> If they wanted to arrest you, they probably could have....


Bullsh1t. I was privately parked with engine off. They were arrogant cnuts looking to make some cash. I hope you are repeatedly accosted by the Police for nothing, see how it feels chum.



Ian_Montrose said:


> For the record, anyone that pulls the old "I pay your wages" sh!te to any public servant deserves to be raped by a bull with two d!cks.


Like I said, cop or not, you treat me like a cnut, I treat you like one. Simplez.



banzi said:


> Rear up on the law numbnuts, if you are in a car you have to provide ID and are obligated to answer questions.
> 
> You may want to stop reading lawful rebellion websites, you will lilkely end up in jail with your car crushed.


Policing is done by consent unless a citizen is LAWFULLY required to do something in a criminal jurisdiction. Read reply to nick-oh-lars, numbnuts.



nick-oh-lars said:


> You do realise that you're obliged to provide at the roadside, proof of insurance, mot and driving licence upon request by a police officer don't you?


I wasn't at the roadside, I was parked with my engine off in a private courtyard.



nick-oh-lars said:


> Theres no such thing as 'reasonable cause' over here, thats a yank thing, so thats not a consideration if thats what you were thinking.


If you are going to make statements like this it would be advisable to first learn the law and here it is;

Police have to have reasonable suspicion that an offense has been committed. There was no reasonable suspicion.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I think you'd get in an argument in a room on your own, fella.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So why didn't you just tell them, if you had nothing to hide? Saves a lot of hassle


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

GCMAX said:


> I
> 
> Like I said, cop or not, you treat me like a cnut, I treat you like one. Simplez.


They didn't treat you like a cvnt. You only think they did because you have some paranoid issue with them. Most reasonable people (as evidence by the responses you've had here) would not take any offense at a couple of police officers asking them simple, routine questions. You should actually count yourself lucky that we have the police force we do. In many other countries you would have been beaten senseless or worse for behaving as you did.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

I was going to get popcorn......probably not worth it.........

On a side note - when coppers approach me in those circumstances I do something truly off the scale,...right out of leftfield...... I enter in to teh exchange as though I'm talking respectfully to another human being - the same way I do for all other human beings. If they start messing with my rights - well there are systems in place for me to take legal advice and get stuff sorted out if need be, Not perfect by any means but they are there.

Amazingly - being polite and helpful seems to lead to shorter encounters with less stroppiness and invariably - me going on my way quite happily.

Sounds like you were bolshy from the off - here's the thing....when you get stroppy/sarcastic/overly pedantic or take some other equally snotty standpoint in your opening interaction with absolutely any other human being - they tend to get annoyed by it. A copper therefore, may well decide to make more of the incident - whether that's right or wrong is something we can debate forever....but what isn't open to debate is: Get snotty with people and they get snotty back. If those people have the power to detain you - I would argue they have an upper hand.

It is perfectly possible to assert your rights without having to quote them and without winding people up.

ANd yes they do have the right to just approach you and ask what you're doing.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

you and your conspiracy's genuinely entertain me I knew who started this threat before I opened it!


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

This threads backfired on you a bit, mate...... Not much support coming your way !!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> They didn't treat you like a cvnt.


You weren't there, I was.

Look back, I said the penultimate time I was approached by cops they were nice and so was I in return. We ended up having a chat about all sorts of shyte and it was actually a good laugh. This latest incident, the cops (especially one of them) were total and complete cnuts who deserved everything that was coming to them.



Ian_Montrose said:


> They didn't treat you like a cvnt.You should actually count yourself lucky that we have the police force we do. In many other countries you would have been beaten senseless or worse for behaving as you did.


Most UK Police a bunch of bully boy [email protected] who have huge chips on their shoulders. Anyway mate, this is England, not some backwards country, so why the hell should I feel privileged that I didn't get shot in the temple, electrocuted or beaten to death with clubs? Violating someone's rights with a view to extorting money is not the way Policing should be done.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> You weren't there, I was.
> 
> Look back, I said the penultimate time I was approached by cops they were nice and so was I in return. We ended up having a chat about all sorts of shyte and it was actually a good laugh. This latest incident, the cops (especially one of them) were total and complete cnuts who deserved everything that was coming to them.
> 
> Most UK Police a bunch of bully boy [email protected] who have huge chips on their shoulders. Anyway mate, this is England, not some backwards country, so why the hell should I feel privileged that I didn't get shot in the temple, electrocuted or beaten to death with clubs? Violating someone's rights with a view to extorting money is not the way Policing should be done.


So, what did they actually do what was 'violating your rights' so badly?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> So, what did they actually do what was 'violating your rights' so badly?


Blocking my passage from the car

Invading my personal space

Grabbing my arm twice

Making up stories about smelling alcohol

Trying to intimidate me by saying where they thought I had been


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> *Policing is done by consent unless a citizen is LAWFULLY required to do something in a criminal jurisdiction. Read reply to nick-oh-lars, numbnuts.*


then police officer was acting within the law when he asked you to comply to his intructions, you have already been made aware of that, and your consent to the law is implied, the laws of this land apply to all regrdless of if you decide not to consent to something.

No one really cares about your individual withdrawal of consent, it matters not a jot.

Tell me, can I withdraw my consent to the drink drive laws and go around drunk at the wheel, if not why not.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

What was the other location you were 'hassled' by the police?

You prob been going to dodgy places mate and have your car marked?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Blocking my passage from the car
> 
> Invading my personal space
> 
> ...


Probably because you weren't co-operating.

If you had nothing to hide and just told them where you'd been, no hassle


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok, Ok come on now this is the "General conversation" section and people can post what they like here including rants about whatever. Why is everyone so quick to argue and shoot people down, like a bunch of freaking fishwives! it's putting me right of my turkey steak!

Sort it out and get back to posting funny sh1t and talking about lifting etc.., seriously some of you people need to get out more often. 

as you were....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Blocking my passage from the car
> 
> Invading my personal space
> 
> ...


Do you think any of those things would have happened if you had provided your details as per the law of the land?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Good on you OP.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Personal incident 18.05.15
> 
> Early Monday morning after a night out, I pulled up outside my home in an off-road courtyard as usual. A marked Police car drove past and then pulled in, 2 prospecting cops walked towards my car asking me who I was, where I was going, where I had been and then asked me for documents.
> 
> ...


Failure to give information is an offence in itself and you can be arrested for it, you clearly gave this info otherwise they wouldn't have been able to pnc you

The legal info you quoted of anything you say being used against you in a court of law is part of the caution and will only be said to you when being arrested for a suspected offence

Being ****ty to a copper is a one way street to nowhere because you can be nicked for anything, trust me I know, if you've done nothing wrong give your info, be polite and carry on your day happily


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Is OP the guy who thinks GCHQ are personally stalking him??


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Police do have quotas but it's to ensure adequate policing otherwise we would just have a load of coppers sitting doing **** all during the day and ignoring their radios, it's not to just nick people for the sake of it, no different to any other jobs with targets


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

They would probably need to double Police budgets if everyone in the country behaved the same way as OP. All you had to do was answer the questions and give ID if you've got nothing to hide.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't understand how people keep complaining about police in uk, if you were in Italy they would have beaten you up outside your car, then in the van and probably also at the station, and you'll probably happen to "lose" your values if had any.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Scammell29 said:


> What did they stop you for?
> 
> To be honest, if you did nothing wrong and they weren't rude to you before you refused to co-operate what's the problem? They are just doing their job.





Dan94 said:


> Probably because you weren't co-operating.
> 
> If you had nothing to hide and just told them where you'd been, no hassle





SK50 said:


> They would probably need to double Police budgets if everyone in the country behaved the same way as OP. All you had to do was answer the questions and give ID if you've got nothing to hide.


Why should he answer questions he doesn't have to?

It's not a case of answering questions because he has nothing to hide!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why should he answer questions he doesn't have to?
> 
> It's not a case of answering questions because he has nothing to hide!


he was in a car, he is obligated to answer.

I agree he shouldnt have to answer anything he shouldnt, you dont have to provide anything if you are on foot unless the officer supsects you of a crime.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why should he answer questions he doesn't have to?
> 
> It's not a case of answering questions because he has nothing to hide!


He's already stated he's been in trouble before at 'some dodgy place'


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

> I also explained to the Police that my tax contributions go towards paying their wages and that they are public servants (establishing purpose of authority)


Do you realise they pay tax too? So how does that establish your "purpose of authority"?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> he was in a car, he is obligated to answer.
> 
> I agree he shouldnt have to answer anything he shouldnt, you dont have to provide anything if you are on foot unless the officer supsects you of a crime.


 @GCMAX were you on foot or still in the car?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> He's already stated he's been in trouble before at 'some dodgy place'


His previous location has nothing to do with his requirement to answer questions


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

He has a right to remain silent. He has a right to tell them whatever he likes (to an extent) But at the end of the day by acting the way he did meant further investigation, probing and more time having to deal with them.

Sometimes I think its not worth the hassle


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

No surprises @sneeky_dave jumps in on an anti Police thread. Talk about chips on shoulders, this guy could fill an empty large fries packet at McDonald's.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I don't think I know anyone who has been harassed by the police for no reason whatsoever, I know I haven't.

I'm obviously not saying it hasn't happened just saying if it does it can't be very often.

Maybe it was the way you where driving? Did they see you come out of a pub? is there any reason at all why you think they might have wanted to talk to you?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why should he answer questions he doesn't have to?
> 
> It's not a case of answering questions because he has nothing to hide!


What is there to lose by answering the questions?

He wasted Police time, and also perhaps more importantly, his own time and stress levels by not complying with a simple request.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

IC1 said:


> No surprises @sneeky_dave jumps in on an anti Police thread. Talk about chips on shoulders, this guy could fill an empty large fries packet at McDonald's.


Jumps in? It's a discussion


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> You weren't there, I was.
> 
> Look back, I said the penultimate time I was approached by cops they were nice and so was I in return. We ended up having a chat about all sorts of shyte and it was actually a good laugh. This latest incident, the cops (especially one of them) were total and complete cnuts who deserved everything that was coming to them.
> 
> Most UK Police a bunch of bully boy [email protected] who have huge chips on their shoulders. Anyway mate, this is England, not some backwards country, so why the hell should I feel privileged that I didn't get shot in the temple, electrocuted or beaten to death with clubs? Violating someone's rights with a view to extorting money is not the way Policing should be done.


How exactly were they planning to extort money from you?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SK50 said:


> What is there to lose by answering the questions?
> 
> He wasted Police time, and also perhaps more importantly, his own time and stress levels by not complying with a simple request.


I fail to see why I should answer questions purely for an officers satisfaction when I don't have to.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Good luck with the IPCC. I don't see anything wrong here, but even if there was the IPCC would dismiss it. If anything it's the IPCC who are the corrupt ones


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

As much as I think op was spoiling for it, I have to admit that I have been known to tell them to jog on before, when I think they've been 'lording it'.

Just pulled up on an estate to visit a house (work related), as soon as I stepped out of the car a bloke came past walking his dog and asked me who I was and where I was going. I just laughed and said he should mind his own business. He smiled knowingly, pulled his wallet out and flashed his badge cockily. To which I said - wide eyed - "Ooh, that's nice and shiny!", laughed and walked off. I think he expected me to be in awe. 

If however, he'd approached me and said that he lived down there, was a copper, lots of old dears on that road etc, I would've been very forthcoming.

Another time, I was working on a big estate, nipped to the shop briefly and passed an officer on the way back, who was making two young mums giggle, loving the attention. I smiled as I walked past, thinking fair play to him. He looked barely out of school and I think he must've got it in his head that I was laughing AT him. Chest came out, made himself 10ft tall and said "Excuse me, do you mind me asking where you're going, sir?" To which I replied "No, not at all, mate".... We stared at eachother in silence for a good while.... "Well, where are you heading?" he asked. "That's my business, fella!" winked and walked off. "I thought you said that you didn't mind me asking!" he shouted. "Oh, I don't at all, but I'm still not telling you!" :lol:

Coolstorybro


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Just to clear some facts up, I was off road in a private car park, parked up, engine off, keys out of ignition with drivers door open about to go when approached by two cops who immediately blocked my exit and started asking multiple questions in an overly authoritative and unpleasant way.

The incident prior to this when my car was PNC'd I had no issue with as the cops were friendly and as such I complied with them.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Phil. said:


> Good luck with the IPCC. I don't see anything wrong here, but even if there was the IPCC would dismiss it. If anything it's the IPCC who are the corrupt ones


Exactly, IPCC is not as independent as the name suggests but I'm not taking it further anyway. Just sharing an experience with Police that I think could have been handled better by them.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Just to clear some facts up, I was off road in a private car park, parked up, engine off, keys out of ignition with drivers door open about to go when approached by two cops who immediately blocked my exit and started asking multiple questions in an overly authoritative and unpleasant way.
> 
> The incident prior to this when my car was PNC'd I had no issue with as the cops were friendly and as such I complied with them.


ok, assume the coppers never appeared and you parked your car and left.

if. when you got back to the car park, you found your car had been stolen and that the police had stopped a suspect who refused to cooperate and walked off before returning to nick your car, would you be slating the police for it? or would you be lauding the thief for not putting up with the coppers 5hit?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> You can't change a scenario, just because you want to discredit OP's point.
> 
> Silly point to make.


yes i can


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I've had my DNA, prints, mug shot etc taken on two different occasions and neither of them was I proved guilty of anything. CPS dropped charges first time and the individual dropped charges the second.

Still my DNA is kept on their database for 5yrs though.. Innocent man, guilty of nothing.

How's that not against my basic human rights I'd like to know?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> You can, sure - but it makes zero sense and adds nothing to the discussion.
> 
> OP was not doing anything wrong, that is the end of it.


sorry tommy, should i just been an obnoxious **** and then started randomly quoting all my man crushes instead?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> I am glad you're so angry that I pointed out what you said was pointless that you had to get so angry.


have you ever been to see someone about your weird issues?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Kloob said:


> you sound like a right f*cking Knob


This. You're not in NWA. Police are doing their job. If you've got nothing to hide and you comply with their requests (which I have done a couple of times) they'll wish you a pleasant evening and be on their way within about 2 minutes.

Also if you're "known to the police" you can't moan about them stopping you. If you want to live like a Somalian pirate then there's a lovely place called Somalia for that.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Archaic said:


> I've had my DNA, prints, mug shot etc taken on two different occasions and neither of them was I proved guilty of anything. CPS dropped charges first time and the individual dropped charges the second.
> 
> Still my DNA is kept on their database for 5yrs though.. Innocent man, guilty of nothing.
> 
> How's that not against my basic human rights I'd like to know?


I actually thought they kept DNA on file forever??


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

GPRIM said:


> I actually thought they kept DNA on file forever??


If prosecuted I suspect that would. I have not even been on trial for any crime, never been to court in my life. Innocent man, yet my DNA has been stolen from me and held on their database for 5yrs!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I fail to see why I should answer questions purely for an officers satisfaction when I don't have to.


there are times when you do, they are clearly written down in the statutes, you dont like that statutes, tough, they apply to you.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> there are times when you do, they are clearly written down in the statutes, you dont like that statutes, tough, they apply to you.


In this case he didn't. Should the law or a moral obligation require me to I will happily cooperate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> In this case he didn't. Should the law or a moral obligation require me to I will happily cooperate.


They saw him exit his vehicle, he has said as much.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> They saw him exit his vehicle, he has said as much.


If he had to answer they would of arrested him. They didn't.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> If he had to answer they would of arrested him. They didn't.


They PNCd his vehicle, they had his information, if he hadnt confirmed who he was they would have seized the car.

Guys full of it, people like the OP never tell you the full story, guys who film roadside stops always seem to stop filming and then tell you it all went swimmingly in their direction.

believe me mate i spent three years debunking these guys on countless lawful rebellion forums.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

banzi said:


> Guys full of it, people like the OP never tell you the full story


Let's not forget, OP is the same guy that not too long ago posted a thread about GCHQ "hacking" his medical records just so they could discredit him on a forum..... sounds legit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck the Police

And fvck you


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

banzi said:


> They PNCd his vehicle, they had his information, if he hadnt confirmed who he was they would have seized the car.
> 
> Guys full of it, people like the OP never tell you the full story, guys who film roadside stops always seem to stop filming and then tell you it all went swimmingly in their direction.
> 
> believe me mate i spent three years debunking these guys on countless lawful rebellion forums.


I suspect they simply couldn't be bothered...... Who wants to waste half the night faffing with a barrack room lawyer....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so they followed you as you left a brothel ...


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

> After this I *read a legal statement* saying that "Anything you say will be taken down in evidence and used against you in a court of law."


Just as well you had it written out in your car ready to go. God forbid you had to remember that off the top of your head, that is some advanced law you quoted right there.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

IC1 said:


> Just as well you had it written out in your car ready to go. God forbid you had to remember that off the top of your head, that is some advanced law you quoted right there.


It's a bit out of date as well...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Just as well you had it written out in your car ready to go. God forbid you had to remember that off the top of your head, that is some advanced law you quoted right there.


Its actually "may be used as evidence" and theres a specific reason for that which I doubt the OP is even aware of.

im not telling him though, hes far enough down the rabbit hole as it is.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

banzi said:


> Guys full of it, people like the OP never tell you the full story


The full story is on page 1, post 1 with a summary here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/296154-uk-police-unlawfully-keeping-pnc-data-innocent-citizens-post5605279.html#post5605279



banzi said:


> believe me mate i spent three years debunking these guys on countless lawful rebellion forums.


 @banzi has just admitted he's a good for nothing TROLL. 3 years? What a waste of fcuking time. I feel sorry for the people who have wasted efforts in responding to you.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Are you a copper @banzi?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> The full story is on page 1, post 1 with a summary here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/296154-uk-police-unlawfully-keeping-pnc-data-innocent-citizens-post5605279.html#post5605279
> 
> @banzi has just admitted he's a good for nothing TROLL. 3 years? What a waste of fcuking time. *I feel sorry for the people who have wasted efforts in responding to you*.


If you want to debate any of your woo i will be happy to engage you.

You are a baby, I destroyed Rob Menard, Im sure you have heard of him, I literally eliminated him from every Freeman/Lawful Rebellion forum there was.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Are you a copper @banzi?


No, i have studied a lot of laws and legislation to assist me in my trolling though.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

troll him right in the pu$$y


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvck the Police


agree...

up here they police for statistics more, than they police for the people they are mean't to protect

as long as they meet said statistics,they couldn't give a fvck

cheers shaun


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Archaic said:


> If prosecuted I suspect that would. I have not even been on trial for any crime, never been to court in my life. Innocent man, yet my DNA has been stolen from me and held on their database for 5yrs!


They weren't stolen, you gave them up. I think we all have a right to refuse prints and DNA samples - could be wrong though, I'm no expert - but the Police obviously don't make a point if tellung you that

As you've not be convicted of an offence, I think you can request to have the samples destroyed, fella.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

the wee man said:


> agree...
> 
> up here they police for statistics more than they police for the people they are mean't to protect
> 
> ...


How can they Police for statistics? I'm not going to lie, there is almost certainly a bit of window dressing done.

However, Police ultimately respond to what the public report to them. If someone reports a rape, it's recorded as a rape. If someone reports a burglary, it's recorded as burglary. They don't control what is reported to them. Even if it's recorded as undetected, it's still recorded as a crime..

Given how short staffed they are, most time is spent on response based Policing, which is in response to what the public report. Unless they're controlling what the public report to them, they can't be selectively choosing to "Police for statistics".


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

richardrahl said:


> They weren't stolen, you gave them up. I think we all have a right to refuse prints and DNA samples - could be wrong though, I'm no expert - but the Police obviously don't make a point if tellung you that
> 
> As you've not be convicted of an offence, I think you can request to have the samples destroyed, fella.


You can refuse to give the DNA/fingerprints but police have a power to take them by force, if necessary.....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> so they followed you as you left a brothel ...


lol

he had just finished his shift as dave-ina


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm not on either side here; but what job were the police doing with OP and what job were the Police doing above, to Archaic?


Proactively policing maybe? Not all burglars wear black and white stripey tops and carry a bag with SWAG printed on it. How do you expect them to do their job if they are not allowed to approach anyone or ask them questions that are, whether the OP likes it or not, harmless?

I've been stopped once in recent times, walking home around midnight having had a pint too many. Couple of cops stopped and asked me my name, where I was going and where I'd been. Not only did I tell them but I chose to voluntarily give them my drivers license as proof of ID even though they didn't ask. End of the day, I had nothing to hide and giving them my ID let me get on my way and them get on with their job quicker. Now tell me exactly why I should feel my rights were in any way abused because I fail to see the problem.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Heavyassweights said:


> lol
> 
> he had just finished his shift as dave-ina


There's some fcuking sick [email protected] about. Turns my stomach.

Where would my...erm...mate start looking if he wanted to find such an establishment...? :whistling:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Fvck the Police
> 
> Don't you dare rock up in here, trying to act all bad-4ss! Your mrs won't even let you take the rubbish out to the bin without a top on. Haha.
> 
> And fvck you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol tosser,I might catch a cold.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

IC1 said:


> How can they Police for statistics? I'm not going to lie, there is almost certainly a bit of window dressing done.
> 
> However, Police ultimately respond to what the public report to them. If someone reports a rape, it's recorded as a rape. If someone reports a burglary, it's recorded as burglary. They don't control what is reported to them. Even if it's recorded as undetected, it's still recorded as a crime..
> 
> Given how short staffed they are, most time is spent on response based Policing, which is in response to what the public report. Unless they're controlling what the public report to them, they can't be selectively choosing to "Police for statistics".


Chief Constable Jeff Farrar, Acpo's spokesman on crime recording, insisted that "nobody joins the police service with the intention of recording crime inaccurately".

But he acknowledged that issues including a lack of awareness and knowledge, work pressures, system errors and "the possible pressure to achieve local performance targets" may all contribute to human error.

On Tuesday, Metropolitan Police constable James Patrick - who is currently awaiting disciplinary proceedings - told the House of Commons public administration committee his concerns about crime under-reporting had begun after he joined the force in 2009.

He said he had found robberies being logged as "theft snatch" in order to get them off the books.

And a former West Midlands chief inspector described practices such as recording thefts as "lost property".

Committee chairman, Conservative MP Bernard Jenkin, said he was "shocked" by the claims of such manipulation "on such a wide scale".

maybe i should have said they are more interested in,meeting their targets,than the people mate

cheers shaun


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> lol
> 
> he had just finished his shift as dave-ina


he does make a better whore than a bodybuilder though :laugh:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

richardrahl said:


> They weren't stolen, you gave them up. I think we all have a right to refuse prints and DNA samples - could be wrong though, I'm no expert - but the Police obviously don't make a point if tellung you that
> 
> As you've not be convicted of an offence, I think you can request to have the samples destroyed, fella.


I was wrongfully arrested and put in a cell. I don't think it would have done me any favours in fighting them when they took me to the mug shot room.

I'm innocent, my DNA should not be on a criminal database along with all the other heinous cnuts around the country. I have no criminal record and have never been prosecuted of a crime.

They keep all DNA of the lawfully innocent people they swab rape for 5yrs. There is no way to get it removed off the NDNAD.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I was wrongfully arrested and put in a cell. I don't think it would have done me any favours in fighting them when they took me to the mug shot room.
> 
> I'm innocent, my DNA should not be on a criminal database along with all the other heinous cnuts around the country. I have no criminal record and have never been prosecuted of a crime.
> 
> They keep all DNA of the lawfully innocent people they swab rape for 5yrs. There is no way to get it removed off the NDNAD.


what were you wrongfully arrested for?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> what were you wrongfully arrested for?


Firearm charges first time. ABH the second time.

CPS threw the first case out before got to court as the evidence was bollox. The ABH case was dropped by the individual the following day and admitted it was made up as had a gripe against me.

Innocent man, lawfully innocent - and unlawfully purged of my DNA on a criminal database (imo)

I see why they do it, but I don't believe it falls in line with my basic human rights.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

banzi said:


> what were you wrongfully arrested for?


Why bro you afraid dey gon find you fingerprints on some nappies?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Firearm charges first time. ABH the second time.
> 
> CPS threw the first case out before got to court as the evidence was bollox. The ABH case was dropped by the individual the following day and admitted it was made up as had a gripe against me.
> 
> ...


So you weren't actually arrested unlawfully, at the time you were arrested you were suspected of a crime and the arrest was lawful.

If not you would have been able to seek compensation.

As for human rights?

Rights are something other people allow you to have, they are not inalienable /unalienable.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/police-powers-to-stop-and-search-your-rights

States on the government website that they have powers to stop and ask you questions but legally you don't have to answer any of their enquiries.

The OP is within his rights to not answer.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

PD89 said:


> https://www.gov.uk/police-powers-to-stop-and-search-your-rights
> 
> States on the government website that they have powers to stop and ask you questions but legally you don't have to answer any of their enquiries.
> 
> The OP is within his rights to not answer.


Not if he was driving a vehicle.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Absolute face palm of a thread, did you vote Lib Dem by any chance, literally no support on here. Police have a tough job to do and strangely enough there are Pri.ks out there that drive whilst completely off their t.ts on drink or drugs, maybe they were suspected this was the case? If you have done nothing wrong just take 2 minutes of your time to prove it, must be nothing worse than some arrogant co.k who thinks he knows the law and his rights. I would have exercised every power in the law if I was in their shoes.

Although I don't agree with it at the other end of the scale if you had acted like that in some states of the U.S. or other countries they would have dragged you into custody for a few hours whilst they conducted some enquiries.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Why bro you afraid dey gon find you fingerprints on some nappies?


some things are just not that funny.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> So you weren't actually arrested unlawfully, at the time you were arrested you were suspected of a crime and the arrest was lawful.
> 
> If not you would have been able to seek compensation.
> 
> ...


Who said I was unlawfully arrested?? I said wrongfully.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> Absolute face palm of a thread, did you vote Lib Dem by any chance, literally no support on here. Police have a tough job to do and strangely enough there are Pri.ks out there that drive whilst completely off their t.ts on drink or drugs, maybe they were suspected this was the case? If you have done nothing wrong just take 2 minutes of your time to prove it, must be nothing worse than some arrogant co.k who thinks he knows the law and his rights. I would have exercised every power in the law if I was in their shoes.
> 
> Although I don't agree with it at the other end of the scale if you had acted like that in some states of the U.S. or other countries they would have dragged you into custody for a few hours whilst they conducted some enquiries.


[email protected] comment, overlooking the facts with no knowledge of the law to make some comments that are unjustified.

*FACTS READ*

I was off road in a private car park, parked up, engine off, keys out of ignition with drivers door open about to go when approached by two cops who immediately blocked my exit and started asking multiple questions in an overly authoritative and unpleasant way.

The incident prior to this when my car was PNC'd I had no issue with as the cops were friendly and as such I complied with them.

*FACTS /READ*

*LAWS READ*

Policing is done by consent unless a citizen is LAWFULLY required to do something in a criminal jurisdiction.

Police have to have reasonable suspicion that an offense has been committed. There was no reasonable suspicion.

*LAWS /READ*

Let it sink in.

PS: Lib Dem? No, I'm not a pedo or a traitor, fcuk the lib lab con, I voted UKIP like 4 million other people did.


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

Edit. **** it. Not worth explaining.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I got wrongfully arrested, handcuffed, phone gone through, brought to cell and had to strip bend over and spread my butt cheeks. True fckn story srs!

Does this constitute sexual assault..?


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

They suspect you drove on a road to get where you did in the private car park unless you were teleported for fcuks sake, unfortunately people like you just think they know the law and usually waste lots of time and effort trying to be smart.

Funny enough, when people act the Cnut the police suspect they maybe hiding something.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> I got wrongfully arrested, handcuffed, phone gone through, brought to cell and had to strip bend over and spread my butt cheeks. True fckn story srs!
> 
> Does this constitute sexual assault..?


Depends.. 2 knuckles deep you may have a case.

What did they do that for?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Does this constitute sexual assault..?


No.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I got wrongfully arrested, handcuffed, phone gone through, brought to cell and had to strip bend over and spread my butt cheeks. True fckn story srs!
> 
> Does this constitute sexual assault..?


No, it constitutes a good night out.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> [email protected] comment, overlooking the facts with no knowledge of the law to make some comments that are unjustified.
> 
> *FACTS READ*
> 
> ...


First bolding

Can you quote me which law that is?

Second bolding

You were in a vehicle you barmpot, how many times do you need to be told.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> No, it constitutes a good night out.


Lol


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Personal incident 18.05.15
> 
> Early Monday morning after a night out, I pulled up outside my home in an off-road courtyard as usual. A marked Police car drove past and then pulled in, 2 prospecting cops walked towards my car asking me who I was, where I was going, where I had been and then asked me for documents.
> 
> ...


A similar incident happened to me in 2013.

I was pulled over at 1am in the morning coming back from a mates house and refused to step out the car to answer questions so I was pulled from the car by the male plod, tripped and forced to the ground and it was a wet night in December so all my front was covered in dirt from the wet tarmac.

The female plod ran a scan on my phone to see if it was stolen and went through all my belongings. She asked me why I had two pairs of gloves in my glove box. The male plod called for a van which turned up about ten minutes later as I was sitting on the street in handcuffs. The male plod was getting a lot of excitement out of his power trip. Good thing I didn't resist at the time, I was provoking his fragile ego enough with words it seemed, and when the van driver arrived he looked at the plod like what the fukc are you doing to this bloke.

Was put in the van for ten minutes, sat there, saw the look of shock and dread when the coppers found nothing whatsoever and then the male plod starts getting all apologetic and passively aggressively while his colleague his in he car radioing some sh1te, threatening that if I complained about what happened he'd have me and all this sh1t.

Anyway I did make a complaint but back then I had no idea of my rights, what is lawful and what isn't etc, so I just asked for an apology when in actual fact I could have had him for assault and his colleague. I got a letter which wasn't an apology (interesting fact here, did you know that the plod will never apologise for anything because it's considered to be a tacit admission of guilt/wrong doing??) so what I got was a lilly livered ''we are improving the service'' rubbish lol

This incident was actually what spurred me on in the last two years, because knowing what I know now I've come to realise the entire construct of our society is based on threats, structural violence and coercion, from something like council tax (which no person on this land is lawfully required to pay) to stop and search, it's all used and abused through statutory legislation, NOT LAW

Despite all this I still respect some coppers, and I realise that in metropolitan areas which are full of all kinds of criminals domestic and overseas, they have got into a habit of treating the public as guilty before innocent. I do think sometimes this can be a positive thing, say for example there's some guy with all sorts of burglary equipment on him, or someone whose got a history of sexual assault prowling the streets looking for victims, in this situation I'm happy for the police to act unlawfully to prevent someone from being harmed or injured, problem is it's a fine line, and people like you and me get lumped in with genuine criminals because we don't like being treated like them from the off and forced to justify ourselves


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

The block capitals convinced me that you had something important to say.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> They drove past as I was parking up off road and then they turned in and approached me after my engine was off, so they didn't stop me. It was obvious by their demeanor they were sniffing for money and they were quite rude, unlike the last time I was stopped where the cops were polite and I responded politely.
> 
> Most all cops are there to make money and serve corporations, not the public. Go back 20+ years ago, most cops were okay, today only a handful are trustworthy decent people. Anyway for those who think I'm a knob, I treat people the same way they treat me and if you think being a Policeman gives you a license to be an arrogant cnut, you are sorely mistaken.


And it's true, they have targets to meet and commercial courts to find work for you are right.

Sad thing is now these days just being in a ''high crime area'' is probable cause, it was for me.

Still though it's not something I'd expect fuking donkey's on here to understand until it's happened to them.

I'm not the sort that thinks we should all carry ID cards stapled to our foreheads, people are to eager to appease the authorities, WE DO NEED SOME FREEDOM YOU KNOW.

Apparently it's a law to have your dog micro-chipped now, except it isn't a law, it's statute legislation, nothing to do with common law or universal law, they speak on it as though it's law, no law in exists that states a man (A MAN NOT A PERSON) has to drive with insurance, pay tax, have a hunting or fishing license, it's all baloney


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

banzi said:


> *They PNCd his vehicle, they had his information,* if he hadnt confirmed who he was they would have seized the car.
> 
> Guys full of it, people like the OP never tell you the full story, guys who film roadside stops always seem to stop filming and then tell you it all went swimmingly in their direction.
> 
> believe me mate i spent three years debunking these guys on countless lawful rebellion forums.


So why stop him and force him into a conversation if they can do their checks without having to speak to him at all.

See the issue is here you are pro authority, you need someone telling you what to do how to behave and what to think because you can't do it yourself.

Anyway, anyhow you would find a way to take the side of someone whose wearing some kind of uniform, that's your prerogative, it becomes a problem when you think EVERYONE should be forced into submission like you are happy to be, just because that is what is required at the time. You don't want to ''have a word'' that is YOUR FUKING RIGHT in a democracy, which is what this country professes to me, and most people with half a brain know that.

Perhaps you are not aware of this, but the recent anti-terror legislation has been used to silence and criminalise peaceful protesters, and good law abiding people who are are fed up with corporate greed, government corruption and are saying enough is enough. You'd be happy for someone like this to be beaten half to death if it was made legal, I feel.

Sad how anyone can get to your age and spend so little time thinking about their environment, going on lawful rebellion forums with the sole intent of debunking people who are trying to help one another get out of unlawful debt, being bullied, threatened and harassed by bailiffs, being thrown out of their homes for non-payment of imaginary fiat money (a debt that never existed in the first place) ???? being shafted by energy companies and all sorts, having their families ripped apart, well done there bro what a service you are giving your fellow humans


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

banzi said:


> No, i have studied a lot of laws and legislation to assist me in my trolling though.


I can tell you right now...

If I wanted to I could avoid paying council tax, car insurance, road tax, any energy or water bill, TOTALLY LEGALLY AND LAWFULLY I can.

You can join the crew of people that think it's against the law not to have a tv license if you own a television lol (which I don't pay and never will).


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Proactively policing maybe? Not all burglars wear black and white stripey tops and carry a bag with SWAG printed on it. How do you expect them to do their job if they are not allowed to approach anyone or ask them questions that are, whether the OP likes it or not, harmless?
> 
> I've been stopped once in recent times, walking home around midnight having had a pint too many. Couple of cops stopped and asked me my name, where I was going and where I'd been. Not only did I tell them but I chose to voluntarily give them my drivers license as proof of ID even though they didn't ask. End of the day, I had nothing to hide and giving them my ID let me get on my way and them get on with their job quicker. Now tell me exactly why I should feel my rights were in any way abused because I fail to see the problem.


The issue is that's fine if you choose to do that, the problem is you not accepting people who choose not to do that. One option should be equally as valid as the next, there are no iffs and butts. We ARE policed by consent whether some people understand that or not, not complying and not speaking to a plod should not escalate suspicion in the plods mind, but it does. The plods job after all is as a peace keeper, not an ENFORCER. This is why some people have such animosity towards the police, because they are prowling about enforcing legislation on people for driving offenses (for example) to create revenue for the government, this is not their job, their job is to protect people from harm and injury.

My policy is this, if I am stopped by police and asked questions now I immediately ask what it's in connection with, if I look like someone who has recently been running from a crime scene, for example, I will comply and give ID, they must satisfy to me that they are genuinely looking for suspects in a crime. If the plod is just prowling about and decides to stop me and tries to force ID from me without it being in connection with anything I don't comply, I think that's fair, YOU SHOULD TO


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

banzi said:


> So you weren't actually arrested unlawfully, at the time you were arrested you were suspected of a crime and the arrest was lawful.
> 
> If not you would have been able to seek compensation.
> 
> ...


Confirmed sociopath, lost all respect for you whatsoever banzi


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

banzi said:


> First bolding
> 
> Can you quote me which law that is?
> 
> ...


COMMON LAW, UNIVERSAL LAW.

Acts of parliament are given the force of law BY CONSENT OF THE GOVERNED, such as the Road Traffic ACT!!!! NOT A LAW

IT'S IN THE FUKCING NAME !


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

banzi said:


> First bolding
> 
> Can you quote me which law that is?
> 
> ...


VEHICLE IS A COMMERCIAL TERM, IT DOESN'T EVEN APPLY TO PRIVATE ROAD USERS


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

In for @panzi v @nobSitter fight


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Confirmed sociopath, lost all respect for you whatsoever banzi


OK

Answer me this , if someone infringes on any of your rights what do you do?

Yep, you appeal to other people to enforce their will on them to ensure your rights are upheld.

Rights are a man made fiction to make you feel better about the *****y world you live in.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> I can tell you right now...
> 
> *If I wanted to I could avoid paying council tax, car insurance, road tax, any energy or water bill, TOTALLY LEGALLY AND LAWFULLY I can.*
> 
> You can join the crew of people that think it's against the law not to have a tv license if you own a television lol (which I don't pay and never will).


Then Im pretty sure you will be able to show the legislation and laws that allow you to do this.

Can you list them please.

It is odd you choose not to do it though


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> VEHICLE IS A COMMERCIAL TERM, IT DOESN'T EVEN APPLY TO PRIVATE ROAD USERS


Can you link me to the relevant legislation or law which clearly states this.

Im pretty sure we will now get back from you two options

1. you wont respond

2. You will tell me to do my own research.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> COMMON LAW, UNIVERSAL LAW.
> 
> Acts of parliament are given the force of law BY CONSENT OF THE GOVERNED, *such as the Road Traffic ACT!!!! NOT A LAW *
> 
> IT'S IN THE FUKCING NAME !


The courts and the legal system dont agree with you but good luck with your beliefs.

If the road traffic act isn't a law get drunk and drive your car around town with no number plates and no tax or insurance.

Obviously the RTA isnt a law so you will be able to explain yourself to the police when they pull you over.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I got wrongfully arrested, handcuffed, phone gone through, brought to cell and had to strip bend over and spread my butt cheeks. True fckn story srs!
> 
> Does this constitute sexual assault..?


did the officer say:










:lol:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

So if you were a known rapist.... how would the police know without asking for your ID?


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

i love stories like this OP looks and acts like a dodgy cvnt wants to be seen as a hard man and then complains like hell when hes stopped by police.

OP talks to police like he knows thier job better than them and then wonders why they get the hump on if some one tried telling me how to do my job id get the hump on.

OP is first person to call police when anything happens to him.

Iv never in my 32 years of life had any problem with the police because i dont act and talk to them like a cvnt and before you say anything i used to own quite a few boy racer cars in my younger days and got stopped often usually because people who drive them cars drive like cvnts and all i did was answer thier questions get a producer if i didnt have my documents and be on my wy


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> i love stories like this OP looks and acts like a dodgy cvnt wants to be seen as a hard man and then complains like hell when hes stopped by police.
> 
> OP talks to police like he knows thier job better than them and then wonders why they get the hump on if some one tried telling me how to do my job id get the hump on.
> 
> ...


If you've never had a set of jobs worth cvnts then you've been extremely lucky


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> If you've never had a set of jobs worth cvnts then you've been extremely lucky


If you havent done anything then they are pretty much stumped, if you give them an excuse by being an ass then whos faults that?


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> If you've never had a set of jobs worth cvnts then you've been extremely lucky


nope never had a problem with them answer thier questions give them what they want be on my way. Prob because i dont think im above the law, i dont carry on (even the time i was stopped twice on the way home from work once) and iv got nothing to hide never broken a law in my life its not hard really


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> nope never had a problem with them answer thier questions give them what they want be on my way. Prob because i dont think im above the law, i dont carry on (even the time i was stopped twice on the way home from work once) and iv got nothing to hide *never broken a law in my life* its not hard really


Imposible but Im not going to be a pedant.

There are so many statutes you likely unknowingly break every single day.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

banzi said:


> Imposible but Im not going to be a pedant.
> 
> There are so many statutes you likely unknowingly break every single day.


aye more than likely but i mean the big things thier looking for ie- driving drunk, been on drugs, no insurance, stolen car, drugs ect ect


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> If you havent done anything then they are pretty much stumped, if you give them an excuse by being an ass then whos faults that?


Doesn't mean they won't act like wvnkers cos they enjoy it. Seen it time and time again.

There's loads of really sound ones, I've come across some top guys doing that job. I've also come across plenty super power hungry coks ends.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> *Doesn't mean they won't act like wvnkers cos they enjoy it. Seen it time and time again. *There's loads of really sound ones, I've come across some top guys doing that job. I've also come across plenty super power hungry coks ends.


and yet unless you rise to the bait they cant do anything.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

banzi said:


> Imposible but Im not going to be a pedant.
> 
> There are so many statutes you likely unknowingly break every single day.


Ah but statutes are not laws apparently


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Ah but statutes are not laws apparently


Thats correct.

They are only laws if you consent to them. 

However I cant murder someone and ignore the Homicide act because apparentley murder is covered under common law and I cant ignore that, it applies to us all.

I have NEVER had an explanation why that is though.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

banzi said:


> However I cant murder someone and ignore the Homicide act because apparentley murder is covered under common law and I cant ignore that, it applies to us all.
> 
> I have NEVER had an explanation why that is though.


Who you planning to murder anyway bro?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> and yet unless you rise to the bait they cant do anything.


You make it sound like I've suggested a row with them.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Who you planning to murder anyway bro?


Inb4 TommyBananas is found buried under a patio with half a dozen cans of Monster


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

With the current economical and political situation i.e. police cuts, you should have been pleased that there were police in your area on Monday early morning pro actively patrolling your neighbourhood. I bet you would raise a different issue if your car was stolen or your house broken into. I'd rather have a condom and not needing it than need one and not having one!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> With the current economical and political situation i.e. police cuts, you should have been pleased that there were police in your area on Monday early morning pro actively patrolling your neighbourhood. I bet you would raise a different issue if your car was stolen or your house broken into. *I'd rather have a condom and not needing it than need one and not having one*!


You should post that bit here.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/296137-4-time-booty-call-tells-shes-pregnant.html


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Alanricksnape said:


> Inb4 TommyBananas is found buried under a patio with half a dozen cans of Monster


 :lol:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> You should post that bit here.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/296137-4-time-booty-call-tells-shes-pregnant.html


Figure of speech


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Alanricksnape said:


> Inb4 TommyBananas is found buried under a patio with half a dozen cans of Monster


LOL!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

GPRIM said:


> If the Police had arrest quota's to hit all they'd need to do is hit a city centre/town on a Friday and Sat night. Loads of out their head drunks to fill up Police Vans.. Doesn't sound logical.


They do have arrest targets mate, thats why they often bully you into retaliation so they can nick you. As soon as you are arrested they can then issue with a fine such as a public order summons or you can go to court. Quite often if you say fine take me to court, they drop all charges including the fine. Robbing, theiving pieces of ****.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> They do have arrest targets mate, thats why they often bully you into retaliation so they can nick you. As soon as you are arrested they can then issue with a fine such as a public order summons or you can go to court. Quite often if you say fine take me to court, they drop all charges including the fine. Robbing, theiving pieces of ****.


I did have a look at the report but the targets were minimal from what I can see. Its the CPS that make the decision to charge someone though. Obviously based on Police investigation and evidence gathering though.

Been arrested twice... well 3 times I suppose.

Charged twice, pleaded guilty to one and was not charged the second. 3rd time was a caution. Police were nothing but civil to me so I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

banzi said:


> OK
> 
> Answer me this , if someone infringes on any of your rights what do you do?
> 
> ...


Common Law, AN ACTUAL LAW, prohibits harm, loss or injury, the three basic pillars that keep society ticking over. If you've just burgled someone or mugged someone you've caused them loss and injury, that warrants intervention, sitting in a car minding your own business does not warrant intervention, yet in your feeble might it's perfectly ok for a copper to force someone to justify why that person is sitting there minding their own business. You are fukced in the nut. NO CRIME WAS COMMITTED THAT WARRANTED THE STOP, IT IS UNLAWFUL... despite being completely LEGAL due to statutory legislation, NOT LAW



banzi said:


> Then Im pretty sure you will be able to show the legislation and laws that allow you to do this.
> 
> Can you list them please.
> 
> It is odd you choose not to do it though


Do I need to provide the legislation and law that says I don't have to do something ? Is that your question ?



banzi said:


> Can you link me to the relevant legislation or law which clearly states this.
> 
> Im pretty sure we will now get back from you two options
> 
> ...


 THE TERM 'VEHICLE' ORIGINATES FROM COMMERCE, the government hijacked the term to make it apply to all road users, this is how people are forced out of money for going too fast down a hill or having a dirty windscreen, you sign your own vehicle over to the DVLA when you are forced to apply for a driver's license, this is how they are able to fine you and put you in prison because you have signed away your vehicle to a private company

:laugh: Show me the law that states a person has to pay income tax, for example? There isn't one. I don't think you've done any research on this subject whatsoever, saxondale would have more to say on it and he's totally clueless even about the ins and outs of his own job he's been doing for decades


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> Inb4 TommyBananas is found buried under a patio with half a dozen cans of Monster


is his grave stone gonna have IIFYM written on it?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Police are usually only cvnts with people who act like cvnts.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Common Law, AN ACTUAL LAW, prohibits harm, loss or injury, the three basic pillars that keep society ticking over. If you've just burgled someone or mugged someone you've caused them loss and injury, that warrants intervention, sitting in a car minding your own business does not warrant intervention, yet in your feeble might it's perfectly ok for a copper to force someone to justify why that person is sitting there minding their own business. You are fukced in the nut. NO CRIME WAS COMMITTED THAT WARRANTED THE STOP, IT IS UNLAWFUL... despite being completely LEGAL due to statutory legislation, NOT LAW
> 
> Do I need to provide the legislation and law that says I don't have to do something ? Is that your question ?
> 
> ...


Wow, I have got one here.

Tell me which lawful rebellion sites do you go on?

I will address each one at a time.



> *Common Law, AN ACTUAL LAW,*


What gives this law any power over me that statute law doesnt?

Why can I not ignore common law like you think you can ignore statutes?



> THE TERM 'VEHICLE' ORIGINATES FROM COMMERCE


Do you have a source for that or did you make it up?



> the government hijacked the term to make it apply to all road users,


So it does apply to all road users, great.



> you sign your own vehicle over to the DVLA when you are forced to apply for a driver's license, this is how they are able to fine you and put you in prison because you have signed away your vehicle to a private company


You have a source for that information do you?

Tell me, if I go out and set fire to my car now who do I owe money to, which private company is it?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The forum should be called "UK If it fits your conspiracy"


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

This whole 'Freeman of the land' business has been tested many times in court.

I'll give you 3 guesses what happened.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> This whole 'Freeman of the land' business has been tested many times in court.
> 
> I'll give you 3 guesses what happened.


I was very active on Freeman forums a few years back, I got banned from David Ickes about 50 times 

Not once has a shred of real evidence been provided on its validity

There was a Canadian guy called Rob Menard, I absolutely destroyed him to the point even David Ickes site banned him because he wouldn't back up his argument.

guy is now in hiding in Canada with a warrant for his arrest out fro impersonating a peace officer.

Amazing when he always claimed that statute law didnt apply to him.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Some cops are dicks ino this aslong they are ok with me i treat them the same. I got pulled over the other week as my car had no insurance been a mix up with the renewal and they let me off scott free and was friendly towards me and my partner evan wished us the best of luck in the future with our unborn child on the way. Was a top bloke . as i had commited an offence but i was unaware i was driving without insurance he took that onboard and he could of quite easily fined me 300 and 6 points on my licence would of ruined my life tbh. As i would of lost my job


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> I was very active on Freeman forums a few years back*, I got banned from David Ickes about 50 times *
> 
> Not once has a shred of real evidence been provided on its validity
> 
> ...


Nothing unusual then


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> Nothing unusual then


I got banned from TMuscle last night 

Hilly the mod had it in for me from day one, he didnt like the attention I got with some of my threads, the 200 cals over maintenance went down a treat.

I then won member of the month, the prize was a bag of protein powder, I told them I didnt want it and to give it to another member I had been having the most banter with.

Everyone kicked up a fuss and were calling me ungrateful???

I didnt ask to be voted for, I didnt ask for a bag of fart powder

Hilly has himself set up as some guru selling diet and training advice, guy is mediocre at best, never been in shape.

Seemed he wanted me gone

Never mind, it was too quiet over there for me.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd kick your ar$e in any internet forum debate, banzi.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I'd kick your ar$e in any internet forum debate, banzi.


Internet debate "winners" are always the ones who won't give it a fvcking rest. You'd basically be the champion of not shutting the fvck up when everyone else has gotten bored and moved on.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Internet debate "winners" are always the ones who won't give it a fvcking rest. You'd basically be the champion of not shutting the fvck up when everyone else has gotten bored and moved on.


Hmm this is debatable


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Common Law, AN ACTUAL LAW, prohibits harm, loss or injury.. .. despite being completely LEGAL due to statutory legislation, NOT LAW


I love how the 'Freeman of the land' movement likes to pretend that common law is the only valid law, and statute is just some legal fiction that needn't apply if you don't want it to.

Absolute bobbins of course. Statute law over-rules common law if they conflict. If you don't think that statute applies to you, try grooming a child over the internet & see where it gets you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I love how the 'Freeman of the land' movement likes to pretend that common law is the only valid law, and statute is just some legal fiction that needn't apply if you don't want it to.
> 
> Absolute bobbins of course. Statute law over-rules common law if they conflict. If you don't think that statute applies to you, try grooming a child over the internet & see where it gets you.


Desksitter spouts that statutes dont apply yet drives around in a car taxed and insured with a number plate on it.

Amazing when he believes the road traffic act isnt a law.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm going to walk away.

Just for the record I don't pay tv licence, council tax, or water.

The only reason I pay electric is because I don't want my place broken into and a smart meter fitted.

I know my rights, all that's said and done, I answer the questions put to me, I ask questions they don't get answers. Really I'm not here to change anyones mind, it works for me.

I drive with mot and insurance at the moment but that won't be the case as over the next few months this will be changing. It's all in my stride.

I'm the one better off, you carry on paying out boys.

As for majoreyes water I wouldn't help you out if you were in dire straights, I'd take joy in watching you and your loved ones suffer, push comes to shove, you know nothing you are nothing, let's leave it at that. This banzi fellow who is pro-structural violence, I wish him a miserable fate


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> Internet debate "winners" are always the ones who won't give it a fvcking rest. You'd basically be the champion of not shutting the fvck up when everyone else has gotten bored and moved on.


Sounds like sour grapes mate. I've never lost, so can't relate.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

DeskSitter said:


> I'm going to walk away.
> 
> Just for the record I don't pay tv licence, council tax, or water.
> 
> ...


How do you get away with not paying council tax? Those lot are hardcore, I've seen them back date 5 years and take the weekly chunks out of benefits direct from emeployed, single mothers.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Archaic said:


> How do you get away with not paying council tax? Those lot are hardcore, I've seen them back date 5 years and take the weekly chunks out of benefits direct from emeployed, single mothers.


Freeman of the land ''bullsh1t''.

Works for me and I'm not going to get into it here and help people who oppose it all on face value and then may use it to save a few bob, I want people like [email protected] to be paying through the nose the rest of his life. Really it's very easy to do just google search. I practice what I preach


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> *I'm going to walk away. *
> 
> Just for the record I don't pay tv licence, council tax, or water.
> 
> ...


Now theres a surprise.

Why can you guys never back up your arguments.

Yoiu have nothing, not one success story to tell after years of countless court failures.

"I dont pay this I dont pay that,"

Guess what mate, you are a freeloader living off the backs of hard working people.

Do you think water is piped into your house for free, do you think electricity is free?

Tell me, have you been to court for council tax?

I will wager not, surely if your argument had any weight you would just go to court and get a verdict of not guilty and a letter telling you youre exempt.

So you do drive with MOT and insurance. 

Please go through with deregistering your car and driving it on the road, it will be the only way you realise this stuff is guff.

I asked you some simple questions and you run away, thats just little old me on an internet forum, how on earth are you going to be able to convince a judge what you claim is true.

Unlike you I dont wish you any harm, I really dont know why you would want to say that about someone you dont know.

Do me a favour and make sure that you dont drag anyone else down with you, I wouldnt want your wife or kids to end up homeless because of your beliefs.

heres some light reading for you, this is the beginning of the end for Rob Menard

Im Jargon Buster by the way

[Ed] Rob Menard's FOTL Claims - International Skeptics Forum

Rob Menard's FOTL Claims II - International Skeptics Forum


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> How do you get away with not paying council tax? Those lot are hardcore, I've seen them back date 5 years and take the weekly chunks out of benefits direct from emeployed, single mothers.


Its just he hasn't been caught yet or his mum pays it.

I have had that before, a freeman banging on about not paying any utilities or council tax, when I backed him into a corner he finally cracked and said his wife took care of them.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes they police for statistics

They are under constant pressure, hence why in every article about someone whose broke the law going to prison the statement almost always finishes with "Just another example of how our Police are doing a brilliant job in keeping crime off our streets" or something to that effect

Most cops are cnuts, and they're cnuts for a reason.. odds are you'd become a cnut too if you became a cop

It's the ones that were destined to be cops and are jobsworth out of their a*r*se that I'm not keen on


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Used to think all cops were scum then i grew up and realised they are only doing their job. Even when i was arrested for fighting when provoked they couldnt have been any nicer because i was civill to them.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Yes they police for statistics
> 
> They are under constant pressure, hence why in every article about someone whose broke the law going to prison the statement almost always finishes with "Just another example of how our Police are doing a brilliant job in keeping crime off our streets" or something to that effect
> 
> ...


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

banzi said:


> Now theres a surprise.
> 
> Why can you guys never back up your arguments.
> 
> ...


I didn't even read this, your a waste of my time. Have fun


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

banzi said:


> Its just he hasn't been caught yet or his mum pays it.
> 
> I have had that before, a freeman banging on about not paying any utilities or council tax, when I backed him into a corner he finally cracked and said his wife took care of them.


There's a lot of fuking idiots like you on here, check my post history, I've covered this ground countless times on countless occasions, I give answers and it's as though the text doesn't even get read because like you here the same exact questions are asked again directly afterwards, your ears are blocked from all the fake tan mate


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> I'm going to walk away.
> 
> Just for the record I don't pay tv licence, council tax, or water.
> 
> ...


so you critiscise someone for being 'pro-strucural violence' yet you would take joy from watching people you dont know suffer?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> I didn't even read this, your a waste of my time. Have fun


Oh you did, and the reason you didnt respond is because you have no response.

Its exactly the same every time someone gets involved in this cult.

You start by telling everyone and anybody who will listen to your newfound knowledge, when people ask you questions about it you tell them to do their own research, because thats what you were told.

Now, when you did your own research and started Googling your searches were restricted to free,am lawful rebellion websites and everyone on their is of the same mindset as you, endlessly backslapping each other posting youtube vids of people supposedly walking out of court or putting a judge on his oath, truth is, its all nonsense, deep down you know its all nonsense , you just want to believe it so badly you ignore the lack of success stories.

Its akin to believing in God, despite the total lack of evidence people still believe it, problem is believing in God wont cost you your house car and liberty, this stuff does.

I sense you are just a talker, you spout all this stuff but dont actually follow it through, when you do you can come back on here and let us know how it went on

I will have a look at your post history to see how long you have been banging on about this without actually doing anything.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

banzi said:


> Oh you did, and the reason you didnt respond is because you have no response.
> 
> Its exactly the same every time someone gets involved in this cult.
> 
> ...


The same applies to chemtrails.......

*gets popcorn*


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

kuju said:


> The same applies to chemtrails.......
> 
> *gets popcorn*


I love debating chemtrails


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

DeskSitter said:


> I'm going to walk away.
> 
> Just for the record I don't pay tv licence, council tax, or water.
> 
> ...


You don't pay water. Right. You *do* realise that what you're actually paying for is a company to clean, filter and pump the water from a suitable source to your tap right? Water itself is a free resource.......after all it falls out of the sky. However; unless you want to go and fetch it yourself each day, and then ensure it's potable, you're going to have to ask someone else to do that. Someone else who needs money to fund the process. To pay the workers. What bit of all that agrieves you? Seriously - as a statement of rebellion that's pretty damn poor.

"You there...give me this very costly service for free because I don't want to pay for it". Nice.

And you're also going to get rid of MOT and insurance. Splendid. That's a GREAT movement to start. Here's a thought....when someone in a car that isn't roadworthy, who is also uninsured, crashes into you - what exactly are you planning to do to get reparation?

That's why the MOT and insurance laws exist.

"I'm teh one better off" - that absolutely nails it for me. Everything about your post here screams "I'm alright jack, s0d the rest of you". If this is how "Freemen" act then I am eternally grateful there aren't more of you.

Especially given your closing paragraph. Just....wow.

I am apalled by what you've written....but I wouldn't wish harm on you just because we disagree. Hardly being a decent human being is it....and I would argue that's more important.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

kuju said:


> You don't pay water. Right. You *do* realise that what you're actually paying for is a company to clean, filter and pump the water from a suitable source to your tap right? Water itself is a free resource.......after all it falls out of the sky. However; unless you want to go and fetch it yourself each day, and then ensure it's potable, you're going to have to ask someone else to do that. Someone else who needs money to fund the process. To pay the workers. What bit of all that agrieves you? Seriously - as a statement of rebellion that's pretty damn poor.
> 
> "You there...give me this very costly service for free because I don't want to pay for it". Nice.
> 
> ...


I had multiple death threats on freeman forums

Lovely bunch

I even went on the radio on Freeman Ireland debating on there, amazingly thats the only podcast you couldnt download.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

banzi said:


> I love debating chemtrails


They can talk??!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:

Personally, I would like an address for the illuminati/ruling elite/big pharma/lizard overlords so I can invoice them for what is apparently an awful lot of work that I have done for them in my role as "shill". Rubbish job title though, I have to say.

Maybe I just need to "do my research"......by directly quoting someone else's opinion, from a website that says stuff I already believe, without questioning a single word of it and then "raising awareness" by cutting and pasting it into other websites and forums..and facebook.

And *I'm *the sheep......

You ever see any of Mark Passio's stuff? Lordy...now there's a nutjob.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> Oh you did, and the reason you didnt respond is because you have no response.
> 
> Its exactly the same every time someone gets involved in this cult.
> 
> ...


we cant prove god doesnt exist so we have to accept that he may. whereas we can disprove conspriacy theorys.

so if anything, god is a more tangible belief than conspiracy theory's.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

banzi said:


> I had multiple death threats on freeman forums
> 
> Lovely bunch
> 
> I even went on the radio on Freeman Ireland debating on there, amazingly thats the only podcast you couldnt download.


I asked a question on a chemtrail forum....simple question in relation to ground samples found under a chemtrail.

"How did they make the stuff heavy enough to fall straight down, 30,000 feet, through cross winds of 100mph or more....but still have a small enough particle size to be sprayed? It doesn't make sense to me. Can someone help me out?" (Or words to that effect).

Within the next ten responses I had two death threats and an offer for a bunch of guys to come and rape my girlfriend, sister and Mum. (I declined)

Again - enormously glad they're a minority group.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

kuju said:


> I asked a question on a chemtrail forum....simple question in relation to ground samples found under a chemtrail.
> 
> "How did they make the stuff heavy enough to fall straight down, 30,000 feet, through cross winds of 100mph or more....but still have a small enough particle size to be sprayed? It doesn't make sense to me. Can someone help me out?" (Or words to that effect).
> 
> ...


simple.

the hadron collider is actually an Illuminati tool for making infinitely dense particles for chemtrail use

its so easy making up these theorys!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

kuju said:


> I asked a question on a chemtrail forum....simple question in relation to ground samples found under a chemtrail.
> 
> "How did they make the stuff heavy enough to fall straight down, 30,000 feet, through cross winds of 100mph or more....but still have a small enough particle size to be sprayed? It doesn't make sense to me. Can someone help me out?" (Or words to that effect).
> 
> ...


I never got that technical, I just asked why would the pilots of the planes knowing spray their families and friends?

It varied from brainwashing and vaccinations.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> simple.
> 
> the hadron collider is actually an Illuminati tool for making infinitely dense particles for chemtrail use
> 
> its so easy making up these theorys!


Does the hadron collider have any effect on calorific absorption in a human body?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

kuju said:


> I asked a question on a chemtrail forum....simple question in relation to ground samples found under a chemtrail.
> 
> "How did they make the stuff heavy enough to fall straight down, 30,000 feet, through cross winds of 100mph or more....but still have a small enough particle size to be sprayed? It doesn't make sense to me. Can someone help me out?" (Or words to that effect).
> 
> ...


I once signed up to a freeman forum as a freeman who was living exactly to their principles, I had offset my mortgage and got my house for free, I was driving around in an untaxed uninsured car with no plates, I didnt pay any utilities because I had accepted for value all their bills

Guess what, I was attacked and pilloried and asked for proof???

They wanted me to prove what they were saying was easy to do??


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> Does the hadron collider have any effect on calorific absorption in a human body?


its a little known fact that CERN is an acronym for clean eating really necessary? and scientists are working round the clock to find out


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> simple.
> 
> the hadron collider is actually an Illuminati tool for making infinitely dense particles for chemtrail use
> 
> its so easy making up these theorys!


I thought it was to cause earthquakes? It's being blamed for the Nepal earthquake as we speak (possibly literally)


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

kuju said:


> I thought it was to cause earthquakes? It's being blamed for the Nepal earthquake as we speak (possibly literally)


its clearly the hardon collider. there was never any earthquakes til that was turned on!


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> its clearly the hardon collider. there was never any earthquakes til that was turned on!


Exactly.....see..this is what happens when you let lizards loose with 17 miles of magnets. Madness.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

The owl-worshipping lizard men are in cahoots with the Jewish Illuminati (who have engineered classic false flag event after event in Syria/Iraq when we all know the real story is in Luxembourg) bolstered by the crypto-fascists of the shape-shifting British so-called monarchy and their legions of jack booted bully boys whose catchphrase: "Evenin' all" is in fact a cypher for the web address of the existent female Christ-line. As any fule no.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Yes they police for statistics
> 
> They are under constant pressure, hence why in every article about someone whose broke the law going to prison the statement almost always finishes with "Just another example of how our Police are doing a brilliant job in keeping crime off our streets" or something to that effect
> 
> ...


Thats a a nice attitude ...... Very mature


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Bomber1966 said:


> Thats a a nice attitude ...... Very mature


Yet surprisingly accurate


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> Yet surprisingly accurate


Not really ... A bit childish and very sweeping ....


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> I'm the one better off, you carry on paying out boys.
> 
> As for majoreyes water I wouldn't help you out if you were in dire straights, I'd take joy in watching you and your loved ones suffer, push comes to shove, you know nothing you are nothing, let's leave it at that. This banzi fellow who is pro-structural violence, I wish him a miserable fate


Wow.

I thought you were just some sad, keyboard warrior who spends too much time on conspiracy websites, but now I realise what a despiseable blob of smegma you really are.

You think you're clever because you dodge the taxes that the rest of us pay - but you're not. You're a parasite. I bet you're one of the first ones to call out the likes of Gary Barlow & Jimmy Carr for not paying their fair share, but you're worse than they are, because you are trying to justify yourself with loads of anarchist [email protected] that Rick off the Young Ones would be proud of.

Did your parents pay thousands for your school, or did you learn to read & write at a state school funded by the taxpayer ?

Do you pay £50 to see your GP, £200 every time you pitch up in A&E and thousands for an inpatient spell, or do you use the taxpayer funded NHS ?

Do you take all your household rubbish to a private refuse depot or do you rely on bin-men funded by the other people's council tax ?

Do you have your own network of private roads or do you use the roads that the taxpayer pays for ?

No - you just want to ponce of the rest of us & then brag about it on forums. You're a fcuking disgrace.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> so you critiscise someone for being 'pro-strucural violence' yet you would take joy from watching people you dont know suffer?


You don't understand the term structural violence, because it has the word violence in it, it does not mean what you think it means.

To further what i wrote majoreyes water has a history on here of not listening to questions when answered. It's the same bullshizzle, you never get anywhere with this sort because they want to bring the conversation down to a certain level, use fancy words and all the rest, all in all they don't ever touch on the FACT that freedom of the land rhetoric has been used time and again to get people out of dire straits, we can get into long conversations about whether you or I think they are solely responsible for finding themselves in this situations, mis fortunate (luck) is luck, some people are born with a silver spoon, some people are misfortunate enough to get the very worst of the socio-economic coin

Here is my issue. I don't respect money, I think it's a tool of enslavement used by a ruling elite, and you could argue that without a monetary system all the human progress we have made would never have happened, I ask how do you know that? It's not bankers or economists who design beautiful buildings, it's technicians who devise new products, not financial advisors. In fact the monetary system in my mind has been nothing but a hindrance to our a species and it's now outlived it's usefulness as automation, technological advancements have lead to massive job obsolescence the world over, this is undeniable. This means more people, less jobs. No job, no money, no money no food. Rioting, civil war (unless there is massive wealth redistribution coming from the 1%, and companies start PAYING TAX)

I get tired of dealing with people that just can't imagine that massive wealth inequality exists, poverty, famine, malnourisment, war, genocide, all related to our money systems. These people just want you to keep meeting the status quo so that things keep ticking over, they are too short sighted to realise we don't have a future to warrant the contribution in the tax we pay (which is basically our hard work, our physical work), money itself is actually worthless if you think about it. [email protected] bag thinks he's great because he's got his little degree, goes to work and washes trays of beakers every day, mans dead to the world, and yea he's done enough to me on here to warrant a punch up.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> You don't understand the term structural violence, because it has the word violence in it, it does not mean what you think it means.
> 
> To further what i wrote majoreyes water has a history on here of not listening to questions when answered. It's the same bullshizzle, you never get anywhere with this sort because they want to bring the conversation down to a certain level, use fancy words and all the rest, all in all they don't ever touch on the FACT that freedom of the land rhetoric has been used time and again to get people out of dire straits, we can get into long conversations about whether you or I think they are solely responsible for finding themselves in this situations, mis fortunate (luck) is luck, some people are born with a silver spoon, some people are misfortunate enough to get the very worst of the socio-economic coin
> 
> ...


You should have just wrote "Im a bitter failure who can hardly scrape a decent living so turn my anger on people who have actually got the balls to get off their asses and make a success of their lives."


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

DeskSitter said:


> You don't understand the term structural violence, because it has the word violence in it, it does not mean what you think it means.
> 
> To further what i wrote majoreyes water has a history on here of not listening to questions when answered. It's the same bullshizzle, you never get anywhere with this sort because they want to bring the conversation down to a certain level, use fancy words and all the rest, all in all they don't ever touch on the FACT that freedom of the land rhetoric has been used time and again to get people out of dire straits, we can get into long conversations about whether you or I think they are solely responsible for finding themselves in this situations, mis fortunate (luck) is luck, some people are born with a silver spoon, some people are misfortunate enough to get the very worst of the socio-economic coin
> 
> ...


If you continue to insult members you'll be banned.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> what a despiseable blob of smegma you really are.


 :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

DeskSitter said:


> You don't understand the term structural violence, because it has the word violence in it, it does not mean what you think it means.
> 
> To further what i wrote majoreyes water has a history on here of not listening to questions when answered. It's the same bullshizzle, you never get anywhere with this sort because they want to bring the conversation down to a certain level, use fancy words and all the rest, all in all they don't ever touch on the FACT that freedom of the land rhetoric has been used time and again to get people out of dire straits, we can get into long conversations about whether you or I think they are solely responsible for finding themselves in this situations, mis fortunate (luck) is luck, some people are born with a silver spoon, some people are misfortunate enough to get the very worst of the socio-economic coin
> 
> ...


If you continue to insult members you'll be banned.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

kuju said:


> You don't pay water. Right. You *do* realise that what you're actually paying for is a company to clean, filter and pump the water from a suitable source to your tap right? Water itself is a free resource.......after all it falls out of the sky. However; unless you want to go and fetch it yourself each day, and then ensure it's potable, you're going to have to ask someone else to do that. Someone else who needs money to fund the process. To pay the workers. What bit of all that agrieves you? Seriously - as a statement of rebellion that's pretty damn poor.
> 
> "You there...give me this very costly service for free because I don't want to pay for it". Nice.
> 
> ...


Glad you've got that out of your system


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> If you continue to insult members you'll be banned.


not yet, I want to destroy his belief system.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

banzi said:


> not yet, I want to destroy his belief system.


Be quick.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Be quick.


I have a feeling he knows I have his number, I am a legend in the freeman community.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Mingster said:


> If you continue to insult members you'll be banned.


Couldn't give a fiddlers ****, buddy.

This is the last PM you sent me:

*Dear DeskSitter,*

*
*

*
You have received an infraction at UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum.*

*
*

*
Reason: Inappropriate posting / abusive comments*

*
-------*

*
*

*
-------*

*
*

*
This infraction is worth 3 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.*

*
*

*
Original Post:*

*
**http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-c...ml#post5225580*

*
Quote Originally Posted by Major Eyeswater View Post*

*
Same reason Creationists won't read textbooks on astrophysics or geology. Their belief system requires them to reject alternative explanations out of hand, and Conspiracists have a perfect get-out clause - "well that's what they want you to believe"*

*
*

*
It's this sort of mentality that encourages gullible idiots like Desksitter to come here spreading his paranoid fantasies about government organised school shootings.*

*
Thanks for involving me in the conversation to which I wasn't apart to attempt to rile me. I won't bite but I will return the sentiment by saying you are one ugly bastard mate*

*
All the best,*

*
UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum *

Clearly you and major**** bag sees eye to eye, nice to see some impartiality in the mod team.

Really what's next, your mates and you destroyed any chance this place had of being an actual community years ago, what I am going to miss on here, powdered food and battery slime chicken adverts.

Do it


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

He's a freeman on the land, he can't be banned, it's just not possible. He's immune to it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IC1 said:


> He's a freeman on the land, he can't be banned, it's just not possible. He's immune to it.


Yep, he needs to withdraw his consent to the forum rules before he can be banned.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah, rights. Such fragile things.


----------

